#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-20
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour et saha a3idkoum :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :
<ButterflyOfFire> :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-21
<ButterflyOfFire> Hi ! :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-22
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<cORTEx> Bonjour ButterflyOfFire ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour cORTEx ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Saha aidek
<cORTEx> Saha aidek :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-23
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-25
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<Rohff94> bonjour a tous
<Rohff94> SeH, riemann bjr
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-26
<abdelghani> is there anyone here?
<abdelghani> i have to reboot my ubuntu because I did install it in the whole disk. is there anyway to do repartition without reboot?
<abdelghani> can i get some assistance in here?
<malek> slt tout le monde!
<malek> ;-)*
#ubuntu-dz 2013-08-23
<h4k1m> salam 3likoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-08-24
<Abdelkader_Linux> salam alikom
